# Dooka Washpad Review



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

*WHAT IS IT?*

The Large Dooka wash pad ... in red!



*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

_"dooka's woollie wash pads feature a double-sided ultra-deep lambs wool pile that allows dirt and grime to be drawn safely away from exterior surfaces during the washing process, thus significantly reducing the chances of inflicting fine scratches and marring."_

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My Blue Volkswagen Lupo

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Previously I used to use DoDo Juice wookies fist so I will compare to this.

Firstly, the DJ Wookie Fist is the larger size at 9x9inch and fits perfectly into buckets, and as its square you get a better coverage than a mitt. It also has extremely long "hair" compared to the Dooka pad, it has more a medium length hair so still picks up dirt just less hard to clean after the wash.

Personally, when i used a wash mitt, i never put my hand inside it so the pad just felt natural to use. and when teamed up with the excellent Zaino shampoo it glided across the paint making for a safe wash.

Lastly, When you receive the wash pad you also get a keyring. This has quick steps how to maintain your pad. A very clever idea as im sure not everyone maintains the mitt well!

After using the Dooka Washpad, I am keen to try out the wheel mitt and hope to have the same success I have had with the Washpad.







and a pad pose...



*PRO's*

- A great control
- Comes in two great sizes
- Free keyring
- A suprise to what colour you will get!

*Con's*

- Quiet costly for the larger one.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I know this a old review, can I ask what the the gloves you are using as they seem to be fairly high looking at the picture and are they chem resistant?


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> I know this a old review, can I ask what the the gloves you are using as they seem to be fairly high looking at the picture and are they chem resistant?


To be honest I'm not 100% sure. These are thicker gloves and I re-use a pair a few times before bining them. I will find a name out for you when I get in from work.

Joe


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

This review has only just come to my attention. Many thanks for taking the time out to review. We are pleased that you are happy with your wash pad ..

We do use fairly exclusive hides, which aren't cheap unfortunately. We could use a cheaper hide, but then it wouldn't be what it is, the dooka wash pad ..

:thumb:


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

I think they're great, I have the large and medium and they'll make great pillows lol


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

I find the large just a bit too big, and my hands aren't small


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> I know this a old review, can I ask what the the gloves you are using as they seem to be fairly high looking at the picture and are they chem resistant?


Sorry for the late reply dude, the gloves are made by a firm called Kimtech and are Nitrile-extra I believe :thumb:

I would point you in the direction on where to get them however I get them from my dads work :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Joech92 said:


> Sorry for the late reply dude, the gloves are made by a firm called Kimtech and are Nitrile-extra I believe :thumb:
> 
> I would point you in the direction on where to get them however I get them from my dads work :lol:


Are these the gloves?
Kimtech Science Purple Nitrile Xtra Gloves - Medium (Box of 50): Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

If you have a better place then please do so. Thank you.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're the ones!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Also on fleabay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_kw=kimtech+science+purple+nitrile+gloves
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...h+science+purple+nitrile+gloves+xtra&_sacat=0


----------

